# Shepard Island (Isla Pastores) Pumilio



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

A couple of shots of my Shepard Island (Isla Pastores) pumilio. I haven't seen too many pictures of these on the board in the past couple of years.

Although they are a bit more on the shy side - the bronze-green coloration is awesome.

Female









Male









1/2 grown juvies


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I like the third one with the blue feet. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Your killing me with all of these beautiful pumilio.....


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice, Oz...it's good to see photos of this population posted.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

My very first Pumilio - I'm glad to know they're in good hands.

s


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there any type of tracking for these - like how many are being managed/produced?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Is there any type of tracking for these - like how many are being managed/produced?


Only for those who choose to register and track them through ASN and/or Frogtracks.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I would say they are 'at risk' of being lost in captivity as they are a very uncommon morph

Whomever gets the juvis from Oz should register them as he has and work toward finding additional juvis to combine/trade with others here....to keep the genetics strong.

I would encourage TWI/ASN stewards to try and work with them if you have the time/space.

very nice.

S


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> I would say they are 'at risk' of being lost in captivity as they are a very uncommon morph
> 
> Whomever gets the juvis from Oz should register them as he has and work toward finding additional juvis to combine/trade with others here....to keep the genetics strong.
> 
> ...


I highly agree, these and loma partidas are extremely difficult to find these days.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> I would say they are 'at risk' of being lost in captivity as they are a very uncommon morph
> 
> Whomever gets the juvis from Oz should register them as he has and work toward finding additional juvis to combine/trade with others here....to keep the genetics strong.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was considering taking a shot, just trying to determine if I can make the extra space and if others would be able to be found to match them up with


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If I had the room - I would likely take these on again.

I did pick up some Lomas recently and they are looking very healthy (and horny).

s


rcteem said:


> I highly agree, these and loma partidas are extremely difficult to find these days.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

ChrisK -

I am pretty sure that Thomas Villegas is still working with them - as well as a couple of other West Coast Froggers. Shoot me a PM if you want to talk more.


Scott -

Glad to hear that the Lomas are settling in for you.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> I am pretty sure that Thomas Villegas is still working with them - as well as a couple of other West Coast Froggers.


That is true (I'm not, however). This is actually the first pumilio form I saw in person and became familiar with...strange that it's remained so uncommon. Probably a casualty of the "little greenish-brown frog" syndrome.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Stunning pumilio! You always have great picture quality. 

As far as the little green brown frog syndrome, I honestly think they are some of the more eye pleasing and beautiful pumilio. But then again I like green 

Dom

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

